# How long do they keep ?



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

as a user of pre ground at the moment, how long would roasted beans still be considered fresh if kept in an air tight container ?


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

A few months in the freezer in sealed containers.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Has Bean say best consumed within 4 weeks, enjoy within 3 months. I guess the best flavour is within 4 weeks but they're still good for up to 3 months. They don't however say where best to store the beans.


----------



## Royal000 (Feb 3, 2015)

Was a big fan of the Italian job, could see it being a good every day espresso. And when purchased as a kilo from amazon it's cost effective (~£12.50?).


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Relevance = 0


----------

